# grep ab erster Lehrstelle



## tefla (23. April 2003)

hallo zusammen,

gibt es eine möglichkeit eine ausgabe eines scriptes, welches mir eine PID zurückwirft.......etwa so:

54466 /var/bla/blab/asdfjaösdfjasöf s

ok ich brauche nur die pid,hab es also mit grep versucht.

./script | grep ...... ja hier  hörts auf, wie kann ich alles ab dem ersten leerzeichen verschwinden lassen ???


jemand eine idee ?

best regards


----------



## Christian Fein (23. April 2003)

Schau dir mal awk an. 
Damit kannst du ziemlich leicht solche dinge tun.

sed/awk <- mächtiges Werkzeug.

ps -ax | awk `{print $1}` 

hat den von dir gewünschten Effekt
mit
ps -ax | awk `{print $1}` > ~/runningpids

schreibst es gleich in die datei ~/runningpids


----------



## tefla (23. April 2003)

hm danke dir aba ne idee wie dieses speziell hier für aussieht hast du nicht ?


----------



## Christian Fein (23. April 2003)

Siehe oben,
habe den post nochmal editiert


----------



## tefla (23. April 2003)

super danke )


----------

